# Where to buy amp parts in Canada ?



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone ,.............I was wondering where to buy parts fo amplifiers
here in Canada ,.....I need Electrolityc caps ,.......resistors ,sockets,choke and pots for
master volumes and more but I might be forgetting something .

Tx


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Try here... Amplifier Parts - Canada


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you my friend !

Edit,....I see they don't carry Pec pots ,.....as per George Metropoulos ,.he suggest
double 500k PEC's for best results,..anywhere else I could find those ,....I could Google it but
maybe there's a better place that won't be mentioned on Google


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Not in Canada, but Digikey has them. Shipping is overnight fedex, for $8.00.
This what you're looking for?





KKA5041S28 Precision Electronics Corporation | Potentiometers, Variable Resistors | DigiKey


Order today, ships today. KKA5041S28 – 500k Ohm 2 Gang Logarithmic Panel Mount Potentiometer None 1.0 Kierros Carbon 2W Solder Lug from Precision Electronics Corporation. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




www.digikey.ca


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> Not in Canada, but Digikey has them. Shipping is overnight fedex, for $8.00.
> This what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly !.................. thank you !


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

$60? Really?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> $60? Really?


PEC pots are quite expensive, especially dual log taper.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Are they a very precise log pot? As in, needed in test equipment with db markings, or analogue computers? I guess I'll have to Google them and learn what's up.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> Are they a very precise log pot? As in, needed in test equipment with db markings, or analogue computers? I guess I'll have to Google them and learn what's up.


Here are the main differences between PEC pots and the pots normally used in our industry:

They are made in Canada. Yes, actually manufactured here. Awesome!
They are made of ethically sourced materials. VERY rare for the electronics industry.
They have a higher rotational life than standard pots (most clock in at 10K-15K; PEC is 25K).
Much wider range of functional operating temperature. Most pots are good for around -10 to +50 C. PEC's are good for -65 to +125 C. In general, they meet military spec for temperature, humidity, vibration, shock resistance, etc. All far exceeding what our standard industry pots do.
They can handle far greater voltages for far longer before becoming damaged.
Stainless steel shaft and housing. Most pots in our industry are aluminum or brass.
Gold plated lugs.
...some other, far less applicable stuff

Their tolerances are 10% or 20%, which every major pot manufacturer does these days. So, not ultra accurate by any stretch.

Are they objectively better than the standard fare our industry uses? Yes. In a lot of objectively measurable ways.

Are they practically better for our applications in the music industry? That depends entirely on the person and the application. They cost 5-10X what other pots cost. Is there enough value in the above listed differences to be worth it for you? If yes, then yes, it's certainly better for you. If the above things don't really matter to you, then no, it isn't better for you.

One scenario where they are most certainly not better would be in a guitar's volume control. They actually have a higher "sliding noise" than most pots in our industry because they aren't designed for audio applications. That doesn't matter as much in an amp, pedal, or in a guitar's controls where the user doesn't touch the controls much. But if you ride your volume control while you play, these will not be the right fit for you. But, that is an aside.

They are great pots, but definitely require a cost/benefit analysis before purchasing.


----------

